# Surveyor near Orba



## Guest (Apr 23, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a surveyor near Orba or who would be prepared to travel to this area? Many thanks.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

I suspect the reason for the deafening silence is that you haven't specified what you want the surveyor to do. Some of the skills utilised by surveyors in the UK don't exist in Spain.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you for clarifying this. I didn't realise there was a difference. In fact, it was Mr Meetloaf who requested details of a surveyor as we are looking at a number of properties, some of which are bank repossessions. We would need to know if, e.g., the plumbing or electrics need attention after five years in which the property has been unoccupied. Also, a general survey, in British terms, of the state of the property. We find we are entirely ignorant of how to go about this in Spain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

meetloaf said:


> Thank you for clarifying this. I didn't realise there was a difference. In fact, it was Mr Meetloaf who requested details of a surveyor as we are looking at a number of properties, some of which are bank repossessions. We would need to know if, e.g., the plumbing or electrics need attention after five years in which the property has been unoccupied. Also, a general survey, in British terms, of the state of the property. We find we are entirely ignorant of how to go about this in Spain.


You need to do alot of research before considering buying in Spain - its nothing like buying in the UK at all. So many different pitfalls and criteria. If you're planning to move over, you probably should rent first. That way you get to know the areas and you get to understand how things work

Jo xxx


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

This sort of work tends to be done by the architects. The Spanish authorities give a lot more leeway to their builders and the building regulations approach (as in the UK) doesn't occur. As jojo says buying in Spain is a lot different to buying in the UK. Firstly find a property you like. Then find a good, non crooked lawyer (not the one the estate agent recommends) and get the property checked for legality, existing debts and anything else it might have lingering. Then would be the time to check whether it is in good condition.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

Calas felices said:


> This sort of work tends to be done by the architects. The Spanish authorities give a lot more leeway to their builders and the building regulations approach (as in the UK) doesn't occur. As jojo says buying in Spain is a lot different to buying in the UK. Firstly find a property you like. Then find a good, non crooked lawyer (not the one the estate agent recommends) and get the property checked for legality, existing debts and anything else it might have lingering. Then would be the time to check whether it is in good condition.


Noted. But how do you check whether it's in good condition?


----------

